# MAC Train Case Question



## pyxystixx (Sep 3, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if MAC brings out new cases at the end of the year.  As of today, their website only has one.  

If not MAC, can anyone give me a good website for good quality traincases?

Thanks!

(Looking for something with more compartments than the Sephora case)


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't know what size you are looking for but Sephora.com has a variety of traincases.


----------

